# Wels angeln Saone/Doubs mai/Juni 2010 Hilfe..



## storell (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe da ein kleines Problem, ich und mein "Passman" wollen im Mai/Juni nach Frankreich 3 bis 5 Tage die Doubs im Bereich  
Besancon Richtung zusammenfluß in die Saone auf Wels befischen.
Leider habe weder er noch ich Erfahrungen mit den Lizenzen in Frankreich, noch wo und ob man Nachtangeln darf, wo man Lizenzen bekommt etc. . 
Ich las mal irgendwo .. man darf NUR gekauft Köderfische benutzen ??? stimt das usw.
Wäre super wenn der eine oder ander hier im Board uns helfen könnte was die rechtliche Seite etc. in Frankreich angeht.
Ist Zelten erlaubt ( mit Boden ) ...

petri

Stephan


----------



## storell (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wels angeln Saone/Doubs mai/Juni 2010 Hilfe..*

Keiner ne Idee ...
schade ;(


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wels angeln Saone/Doubs mai/Juni 2010 Hilfe..*

Hi! Geht nach Verdun sur les Doubs, da fließen die beiden Bäche zusammen, und fragt im Laden am Marktplatz nach den aktuellen Bedingungen.
Da bekommt Ihr auch die Lizenzen.. .
Im Bereich des Ortes darf man in der Nacht fischen.
Sehr "fischhaltig" und einfach zu beangeln ist der Hafen von Chalon - auch dort darf man nachts fischen.
Ist auch ein ganz fängiges Gebiet.. .
Petri


----------



## storell (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wels angeln Saone/Doubs mai/Juni 2010 Hilfe..*

Hallo rhinefisher,

vielen Dank für die Informationen, Landschaftlisch sieht es da auch sehr schön aus 

werde mich an Deien Rat halten ...

Denke auch das ich mit google nun direkter suchen kann

petri
Stephan


----------



## Saarlodrie (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wels angeln Saone/Doubs mai/Juni 2010 Hilfe..*

Wenn du auf Waller fischen willst darfst du nirgens Nachtfischen !!!
Das sind Nachtanglerzonen in denen nur auf Karpfen geangelt werden darf!!!
Lizenzen bekommst du in Frankreich auch in jedem Tabakladen, bzw Angelgeschäften. Das mit den Köderfischen stimmt auch, nur gekaufte Köderfische sind erlaubt (Quittung als Beweis immer dabeihaben) wegen der PCB Belastung. Wildes Campen ist wie überall auch dort verboten, nur "Zelte" ohne Boden werden "Geduldet", solang man seinen Platz sauberhält.


----------



## Altenburg95 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Wels angeln Saone/Doubs mai/Juni 2010 Hilfe..*

Hallo  
war in den Pfingstferien an der Saone zum Fischen u. habe jemand dabei gehabt der viele Jahre an der Saone Angelt. Habe ihn gefragt ob er etwas weiß, ob man nur mit gekauften Köderfischen Angeln darf. Er hat noch nie davon gehört,will sich noch mal schlau machen


----------



## chxxstxxxx (24. August 2010)

*AW: Wels angeln Saone/Doubs mai/Juni 2010 Hilfe..*

Das mit den Köderfischen muss neu sein, weil 2007 und 2008 waren wir an der Saone und wurden sogar während des Fangs von Köderfischen von zwei Herren in Uniform kontrolliert und die haben gar nichts gesagt. Muss ich direkt mal Patrick, Stefan oder Peter fragen, weil die dieses Jahr auch drüben waren.
Man sollte auch noch erwähnen das Boote mit über 5m bzw. ab 10PS eine extra Vignette benötigen, welche ziemlich teuer ist (70 oder 80 Euro pro Jahr wenn ich mich recht erinnere).


----------

